# MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (23. April 2005)

Ehe die Gerüchteküche an zu brodeln fängt, gibts hier die Meldung aus erster Hand:  :c 
Pünklich um 7.00 legten wir mit einer Chartergruppe in Heikendorf zum Hochseeangeln ab. Kaum Wind und hervorragendes Wetter mit bester Sicht ließen auf einen tollen Angeltag schließen. . .  Wir fuhren im Fahrwasser der Kieler Förde seewärts bis zur letzten Fahrwassertonne "2" und von dort ca 30° Richtung Gabelsflach. Der Frachter LEONA aus Rendsburg fuhr bereits einige Minuten neben der FORELLE her im Fahrwasser. Nach der letzten Fahrwassertonne "2" änderte er seinen Kurs Richtung Fehmarn und rammet die FORELLE an der Backbordseite am Heck. Es entstand ein erheblicher Sachschaden am Schiff. |uhoh:  Glücklicher Weise kamen keine Personen zu Schaden und es kam nicht zum Wassereinbruch. Laut  Aussage einiger Angler soll die Brücke des Frachters nicht besetzt gewesen sein. Ich versuchte vergeblich im letzten Augenblick noch auszuweichen und mit dem Typhon den Kpt. des Frachters zu "wecken" :r . 
Aus eigener Kraft liefen wir unsern Hafen an und die Angelgruppe mußte unverrichteter Dinge den Heimweg antreten.  |rolleyes 

Wer also in den nächsten Tagen bei uns eine Ausfahrt gebucht hat, sollte sich unbedingt mit unserem Büro in Verbindung setzen, und nachfragen, ob der Schaden schon behoben ist.  #c 

Gruß

Bernhard  |gr:


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Mönsch Bernhard, das ist aber auch ne Sch***** ! |uhoh: 
Kannst echt von Glück reden, dass nicht mehr passiert ist.

Brücke nicht besetzt, bestes Wetter und mal wieder so ein Unfall  #d


----------



## Tyron (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Danke für die Auskunft Berhard, werd ich gleich meinem Kumpel mailen, der wollt nämlich demnächst mit der Forelle raus...


----------



## Laksos (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Ach du je! 

Danke Käpt'n, dass du trotz des Schlamassels noch die Zeit und Nerven gefunden hast, und dies hier weiterzugeben. Das ist auch eine wertvolle Info hier an dieser Stelle für evtl. betroffene Angler.

Hoffentlich hast du das Schiff bald wieder flott und keine großen Scherereien mit der Versicherung! So ein Ärger, dass der Frachter nicht aufpassen konnte.  #d 

Wenigstens ist niemandem etwas passiert.

Ich drück' dir die Daumen, dass so schnell wie möglich alles wieder behoben ist, du nicht zu großen Nutzungsausfall hast und die Angler recht bald wieder mit dir auf's Wasser können!  #6


----------



## Jirko (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

eiwei bernhard  gott lob ist niemanden etwas passiert. vielen dank für die fixe info, da ja einige boardies auch davon "unmittelbar" betroffen sind. hoffe, daß du keinen ärger bei der versicherungstechnischen abwicklung haben wirst - drück dir dafür jedenfalls ganz feste die däumlein #h


----------



## Karstein (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Ja Schei...benkleister, Bernhard...

Was war das denn bitte für ein Geisterschiff??? Kann doch alles nicht mehr wahr sein!  #d 

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass die Werft den Schaden schnell behoben kommt und der gegnerische Versicherer sofort eintritt. Viel kaputt am Rumpf?  #t 

Viele Grüße gen Du und toitoitoi

Karsten


----------



## Kunze (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Hallo Bernhard!

Keine schönen Neuigkeiten...  #d 

Gott sei Dank ist niemand verletzt.

Halte die Daumen das du alles schnell gebacken bekommst und wieder mit 

Anglern in See stechen kannst. :m #h


----------



## Skipper47 (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Hallo Bernhard, bin zwar noch nie mit der Forelle zum angeln gewesen (Nordhessen) aber die Berichte über Dich und Deine freundliche Crew haben mich immer fasziniert. Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Besatzung, dass der Schaden schnell behoben ist und ich wieder mal einen schönen Bericht von Euch lesen kann.
Grüsse von Skipper47


----------



## Fabu (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

oha ... sachen gibts die gibts nicht .... wie sagt man man immer so schön ... augen auf im straßenverkehr ... sehr ärgerlich wenn die brücke wirklich nicht besetzt war ...   #d ich hoffe mal das du alles ohne probleme möglichst schnell wieder hinkriegst !


----------



## der_Jig (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Ach du meine Güte...

Na, das hört sich ja mehr als abenteuerlich an! Zum Glück ist wirklich keinem etwas passiert und das mit dem Schaden am Schiff ist zwar mehr als ärgerlich, aber man kann es dann jawohl mit dem Spruch "Glück im Unglück" beschreiben.

Wünsche dir und allen Anglern (mir natürlich eingeschlossen), dass dein Schiff bald wieder flott ist und wir wieder dem Dorsch entgegen fahren können...#6 


Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie der Vorfall von der anderen Seite beschrieben wird... Das ist wirklich fahrlässig so etwas und sollte starke Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen!!!


----------



## angeltreff (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Bernhard, Klasse Service diese schnelle Info. Und toi, toi, toi das kein Personenschaden zu verzeichnen ist. Der Rest ist zu regeln.


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Moin Moin ,
schöne Sch...e , aber dank Deiner Aufmerksamkeit ist nicht schlimmeres passiert . Ich drücke Dir die Daumen , das alles schnell wieder ok kommt , denn es hat viel Spaß gemacht mir Euch rauszufahren .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sailfisch (23. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Besten Dank für die schnelle Info! Wichtig ist, daß niemandem etwas passiert ist. Der Sachschaden sollte wieder zu beheben sein. Ich hoffe, Du wirst den Schaden ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*



> Danke Käpt'n, dass du trotz des Schlamassels noch die Zeit und Nerven gefunden hast, und dies hier weiterzugeben. Das ist auch eine wertvolle Info hier an dieser Stelle für evtl. betroffene Angler


Da sieht mans wieder, dass der Service bei einem guten Käpt`n wirklich weiter geht.
Klasse und danke für die Info und die besten Wünsche für eine schnelle Reparatur.


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Oh weia, Bernhard,
auch, wenn Ihr anscheinend noch Glück im Unglück hattet, ist das doch ein Riesenschlamassel.
Ich hoffe für Dich und Dein Team, dass alles schnellstmöglich behoben wird und Ihr da ohne weiteren Ärger schnell rauskommt!!!


----------



## Chris7 (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Puhh... noch mal Glück gehabt. Auch von mir ein dreifaches ...TOI TOI TOI... daß alles glatt geht!!! Klasse, daß Du an uns Boardies gedacht hast und uns die Infos aus erster Hand hast zukommen lassen  #6  #6  #6 !!!


----------



## Talis (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Da hab ich endlich meine Antwort: Als ich am 23.4. mit der Sirius rausgefahren bin habe ich mich ganz schön gewundert, warum uns die Forelle gegen 8:00 Uhr entgegen kam und Richtung Heimat fuhrt. Zum Glück ist niemanden etwas passiert.

Hoffentlich bekommt der Andere seine gerechte Strafe, denn soetwas ist unverantwortlich und gehört aus dem Verkehr gezogen.


----------



## FroDo (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Ein Freund von mir war an diesem Tag auf der Forelle und hat einen gehörigen Schreck bekommen. Den Unfallhergang hat er allerdings an entscheidender Stelle etwas anders geschildert.


----------



## miramar (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Hilfee!! 
& Und Hallo erstmal, wir haben die MS Forelle für den 1. Mai gebucht für 35 Personen hat jemand eine alternative, oder kann aushelfen....?
Das wär ganz toll.... Gruß miramar


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Moin

das ist echt sch... :c  
Ich hoffe für Dich, dass der Schaden schnell wieder behoben ist und du die Leute schnell wieder zum Fisch führen kannst. Mit einem heilen Boot  #h 



			
				FroDo schrieb:
			
		

> Den Unfallhergang hat er allerdings an entscheidender Stelle etwas anders geschildert.


Den hat mir gestern auch jemand anders geschildert  |kopfkrat

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Piotr84 (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Moin Moin#h 



Dann schildert es mal wie ihr es gehört habt oder miterlebt habt!


__________________
Gruß Piotr84


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Immer diese Typen aus RD tststs.... 

Hoffentlich ist der Schaden schnell wieder in Ordnung gebracht!


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*



			
				Piotr84 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin#h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin

ok, aber bitte, ich gebe es nur so wieder wie es mir erzählt wurde, ich war NICHT dabei.
Was ich davon halte ist egal.

Die Forelle ist wohl ein Stück vor dem Frachter gefahren, Bernhard hatte eine gute Anzeige, nicht aufgepasst, schnell "rumgerissen" und stand dann quer vor dem Frachter. Hat wohl noch versucht weg zu kommen, aber ein Schiff ist halt nicht so wie ein Auto  |rolleyes 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## der_Jig (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*



			
				Talis schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich endlich meine Antwort: Als ich am 23.4. mit der Sirius rausgefahren bin habe ich mich ganz schön gewundert, warum uns die Forelle gegen 8:00 Uhr entgegen kam und Richtung Heimat fuhrt. Zum Glück ist niemanden etwas passiert.
> 
> Hoffentlich bekommt der Andere seine gerechte Strafe, denn soetwas ist unverantwortlich und gehört aus dem Verkehr gezogen.


 
Also wenn ich mir so die Zeit angucke, dann kann es doch eigentlich gar nicht sein, dass Bernhard eine gute Anzeige gehabt hat und dort fischen wollte...
Vorallem nicht bei voller Fahrt!?
In der Zeit hätten sie es ja nicht einmal zum Leuchtturm geschafft und wo hätten sie denn plötzlich angeln sollen? Etwa in der Fahrrinne??? Ich denke nicht!
Glaub eher, dass es ein grob fahrlässiger Fehler des anderen Kapitäns gewesen ist!!!

Aber man kann und darf mich auch gern eines Besseren belehren!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Hi

wie gesagt, ich war nicht dabei. Das wurde mir nur erzählt und ich habe es hier 1 zu 1 wiedergegeben, weil es von einem Member gewünscht wurde.

Was ihr davon haltet ist eure Sache.

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Laksos (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Leute, seid froh, dass ihr die Info von Bernhard so schnell bekommen habt! Das ist doch vor allem wichtig für die, bei denen eine Fahrt mit dem Schiff ansteht. Alles andere kann sich unsereiner nicht anmaßen zu beurteilen. Laßt uns einfach hoffen, dass alles recht bald zufriedenstellen für alle Seiten geregelt wird, das zählt!


----------



## der_Jig (25. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt Ihr (Angler) jetzt den Vorgang analysieren?
> 
> Es gibt da: Fahrwasser, außerhalb Fahrwasser, KVV, SStrO und vieles mehr.
> 
> @ Bernhard: Alles Gute von mir und eine schnelle Reparatur.


 


Und wenn schon...
Lass uns doch einfach drüber reden und wenns ganz anders war...

Meiner Meinung nach muss man sich hier nicht so aufspielen! Schön und Gut wenn du Fachwissen über die Gewässer und die damit verbundenen Strukturen, Regeln, etc. hast, aber trotzdem kann man das auch anders rüberbringen...


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (26. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal möchte ich mich bei all denen bedanken, die diese Unfallmeldung richtig verstanden haben und die den Schreck, der uns noch in den Knochen steckt gut nachempfinden können. Gott sie Dank ist niemanden etwas passiert.
Die Reperatur des Schiffes wird bis mindestens Pfingsten dauern. Wer also in diesem Zeitraum gebucht hatte, möchte sich bitte mit unserem Büro in Verbindung setzen, um neue Termine zu vereinbaren und damit wir wissen, daß  Ihr vom Ausfall der Fahrten Info habt. Danke.

Weiter möchte ich darum bitten, solch abenteuerliche Spekulationen über den Unfallhergang zu unterlassen, Fynn! Wir schreiben hier keine Schulaufsätze! Der Unfallhergang wird an anderer Stelle rekonstruiert und das von Fachleuten!

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter möchte ich darum bitten, solch abenteuerliche Spekulationen über den Unfallhergang zu unterlassen, Fynn!



Hi Bernhard,

wo spekuliere ich?  |kopfkrat 
Ich wurde von Piotr84 gebeten den Unfallhergang so zu schildern, wie er mir erzählt wurde. Und nichts anderes habe ich getan  |uhoh: 

Falls ich dir damit irgendwie auf den Schlips getreten habe, tut es mir leid, und wenn du drauf bestehst, lass ich den Beitrag (die Beiträge) wieder löschen, oder mache es selber. 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Gast 1 (26. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn schon...
> Lass uns doch einfach drüber reden und wenns ganz anders war...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach muss man sich hier nicht so aufspielen! Schön und Gut wenn du Fachwissen über die Gewässer und die damit verbundenen Strukturen, Regeln, etc. hast, aber trotzdem kann man das auch anders rüberbringen...



Laß uns nicht drüber reden.

Das wird schon Jemand anderes mit Fachwissen machen.


----------



## Trout03 (26. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

@MS FORELLE Kpt. 

Mach den Jungen doch nicht gleich so an! Das hätten Sie auch freundlicher ausdrücken können find ich .

:g #h


----------



## Salora (27. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*



			
				Trout03 schrieb:
			
		

> @MS FORELLE Kpt.
> 
> Mach den Jungen doch nicht gleich so an! Das hätten Sie auch freundlicher ausdrücken können find ich .
> 
> :g #h


 
Wie viele andere aus diesem und anderen Board`s, fahre ich seit zig Jahren mit Bernhard raus. Das hat auch seinen Grund. (Qualität) Ich pers. schätze die Mannschaft der Forelle und vor allem Bernhard als absolut zuverlässig ein.

Es wird wohl ein Seegericht"s Verfahren wegen dieser Havarie geben aber hier ist doch wirklich nicht der Ort darüber zu spekulieren oder ?

Hörensagen, und das hier im Forum? 

Zeugen werden geladen und die Wahrheit kommt ans Licht !


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

So is dat, Salora!
Bernhard liefert Qualität! 
Und hier ist weder der Ort - noch gibt es hier in meinen Augen "Sachverständige" - die sich über den Hergang ein Urteil erlauben können.
Das wird mit Sicherheit alles geklärt und  dann von Bernhard hier auch veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Dieter1944 (27. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

..............und was sagt die Wasserschutzpolizei?

Dieter|gr:


----------



## Torskfisk (27. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

@ Dieter1944
.......die wird erstmal gar nichts sagen. Die wird nen`Teufel tun für die eine oder andere Seite eine Aussage zu treffen. Die sind zur neutralen Ermittlung verpflichtet. Bei allem anderen könnten die Jungs von der "Entenpolizei" tierisch einen auf die Mütze kriegen.


----------



## patzmaus (27. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Ist das nicht völlig wurscht wer hier die Hauptschuld trägt? Fehler macht doch jeder, auf der Straße wie auf dem Wasser.  |rolleyes


----------



## degl (27. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

@all,


HAUPTSACHE ISTIE FORELLE MUSS BALD WIEDER FAHREN #h 

gruß degl


----------



## Chris7 (27. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Sorry, aber ich muß beim Thema Wasserschutzpolizei gerade an Unfallaufnahme ala "Nackte Kanone" denken... So mit eingezeichneter Leiche auf der Wasseroberfläche...  :q


----------



## Gast 1 (27. April 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Die letzten Antworten mit analyseversuchen waren "Spaß", oder?


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> ..............und was sagt die Wasserschutzpolizei?
> 
> Dieter|gr:



Nur zum Abschluß: Ich hatte aufgrund meines Kommentars wegen der WS zwei private Anfragen, was die denn damit zu tun hätten. Man nahm an, die Küstenwache wäre für die Aufnahme von Seeunfällen zuständig.Ich habe bei der WS angefragt und die nachstehende Antwort bekommen.
Leider habe ich Pfeife mir die Nicknamen der Kollegen nicht gemerkt, darum die Antwort der WS hier:

Sehr geehrter Herr Bauer,

die Ermittlung von Seeunfällen in den Hoheitsgewässern ist Aufgabe der Wasserschutzpolizeien der Länder. Hierbei u. a. wird für die Bundesstelle für Seeunfalluntersuchung (BSU) in Hamburg der Sachverhalt ermittelt. 
Weiterhin ermittelt die Wasserschutzpolizei, ob strafrechtliche oder ordnungswidrige Handlungen zu dem Unfall geführt haben können. Sollten hier Erkenntnisse vorliegen, werden diese an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft oder die Ordnungsbehörden (Wasser- und Schifffahrtsdirektionen) übermittelt.


Hauke Denker


SG 4111
Landespolizeiamt 
Abteilung 4, Wasserschutzpolizei
Mühlenweg 166
24116 Kiel
Tel: (04 31) 1 60 - 6 41 11
Fax04 31) 1 60 - 6 41 19
E-Mail: hauke.denker@polizei.landsh.de


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zum Abschluß: Ich hatte aufgrund meines Kommentars wegen der WS zwei private Anfragen, was die denn damit zu tun hätten. Man nahm an, die Küstenwache wäre für die Aufnahme von Seeunfällen zuständig.Ich habe bei der WS angefragt und die nachstehende Antwort bekommen.
> Leider habe ich Pfeife mir die Nicknamen der Kollegen nicht gemerkt, darum die Antwort der WS hier:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Bauer,
> ...



Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

. . . und wie wir alle wissen: Behördenmühlen mahlen l a n g s a m !  #c 
Aber laut Werft ist alles samt unserem alljährlichen Frühjahrsputz und neuer Abnahme am 10.6. fertiggestellt und unsere schmucke FORELLE  :k wird in neuem Glanz wieder in die Förde entlassen.  :m 
Wer nicht mehr so lange warten möchte, für den hab ich ein weiteres, neues Top-Schiff für Angelfahrten besorgt. . .  :z  :z  :z 

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Agalatze (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

und das wäre ???
erzähl mal was über das neue schiff !
bin ganz neugierig,weil wie du ja weisst ich die forelle vom platz nicht so mag, wenn der kutter voll ist. wie siehts denn in der woche zur zeit aus ? wieviel personen sind ca immer an board ?


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Tja Aga,  

am Mo. und DI. nächste Woche geht noch einiges. Also schnell anmelden  :m 
Notfalls auf AB die Nr hinterlassen. Ich ruf dann abends zurück.

Gruß


Bernhard :g


----------



## Yupii (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: MS FORELLE von Frachter gerammt!*

Hallo Bernhard,
wir sind am 11.6. für eine Ausfahrt auf Deinem Schiff mitangemeldet, d.h. ide Ausfahrt findet ja dann statt?
Gruss Uwe P.


----------

